# Re: [EVDL] Standard Shrink Tubing Size for 2/0 Welding cable



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Standard Shrink Tubing Size for 2/0 Welding cable*

Thank you.

Parts ordered.


Pete : )






> Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> > Hello Pete,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Standard Shrink Tubing Size for 2/0 Welding cable*

I use the 1" all the time and it works fine. I would like to use the 
stuff with glue in it but it is much higher cost and not as easy for me 
to pick up. I can get a 4ft piece of the 1" in red or black for $4.09

Lloyd Wayne Reece
1981 Lectra Centauri
Las Vegas, NV



> gottdi wrote:
> > I am ordering up some shrink tubing and need to know the size to get. They
> > offer 1" and 3/4" diameter. Which is the correct size? I could go waste
> > money and experiment but I'd rather not do that. Things are again moving
> ...


----------

